# Wood Type Suggestions for Raised Panel Drawer Fronts



## slick225 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm building an office desk and have decided to use Raised Panel drawers which I plan to mill myself. The desk is birch plywood with poplar trim. What would be an idea wood type to use in this situation. My material sources are Lowe's and Home Depot.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What type of finish stain or paint?*

When mixing the wood types like birch and poplar, a paint finish would be good and poplar paints very nicely. So, going along that route I'd use poplar for the fronts, it works easily and is available at your souces. To stain those two woods and get an even look will be very difficult because of grain and porosity differences. Just my opinion. :yes: bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You need to tell us if you want the finished desk to be painted or stained. And how far along you are on the building.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*REad post above*

I just said that!


----------

